# slight radiator leak



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

95 villager. I pressure tested the cooling system and have a leaking seam on the bottom near the hose connector. I will replace the radiator in the spring, but want a temp repair until then. Jb weld? A little hot glue or 80 W plaster welder? Any suggestions? It's drip drip, not spew.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Bigplanz said:


> 95 villager.* I pressure tested the cooling system and have a leaking seam on the bottom near the hose connector. I will replace the radiator in the spring,* but want a temp repair until then. Jb weld? A little hot glue or 80 W plaster welder? Any suggestions? It's drip drip, not spew.


Ayuh,.... Yer gonna be replacin' it much sooner than next Spring,...... 

Been there, tried that, seen 100s of 'em,....

Order the radiator, 'n drop in a can of stop-leak, it might last til the new one gets here,....


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

That's sort of what I figured. New one from rockauto is $94, shipping included. Pay day is Friday!


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I have used stop leak and had it last for years.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I will give stop leak a try. Hate pouring stuff in the rad, though. People at stop light give we envious looks though, with all that pretty white steam pouring out from under the van.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Bars leak is a good one. Worked for a long time for me.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

I would loosen the radiator cap so it can't build pressure, it's worked for me in the past, this time of year you should be fine.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Bars leak is My go to for leaks, til ya can get the parts,...
A 1 more lap kinda thing,....

The cap loose is another good trick, no pressure, less leakage,....

The cab heater is _Usually_ the 1st to loose flow,....
So if it blows cold air, pull over, 'n fill it back up,...


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I got the stuff that is in a cylinder and looks like pepper. Poured a half a can in and drove about 15 miles on the expressway. No steam when I got off. I will continue to monitor.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

No more leaks so far. I may pressure test again but am inclined to let sleeping radiators lie.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

My old work van had a leak about the size of a pencil. One can of Bars Leak last summer and the leak was gone. Still holding.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Solder and plenty of flux


----------

